

Which Open Source License (flowchart)? - alexholehouse
http://www.billthelizard.com/2012/05/which-open-source-license.html

======
Jan_K
GPL-style licenses aren't that crazy in my opinion. Sure they are more
restrictive and complicated than BSD/MIT/..., but just to ensure that users of
your program/API will always be able to see/change the code.

